# وحدة الجراحة الكهربائية



## الأبلق الفرد (25 أغسطس 2008)

::60::
السلام عليكم.
ملف رائع عن وحدة الجراحة الكهربائية ( قطع - تخثير) أنجزه زملائي في قسم الهندسة الطبية.


----------



## المسلم84 (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (25 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مقشش (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا
شسيلبش


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسه زوله (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور والله يعطيك العافيه.....


----------



## kimojet (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## نورصباح المختار (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## استبرق غسان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## loveeee83 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## benamad (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع​


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

thank u


----------

